# Looking for glosso



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Does someone local keep Glossostigma? I'm ready to pay $1 000 000 for each leaf I get.

Let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I know the dollar is dropping in value, but I hadn't realized it had dropped this much!!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I have some. It doesn't look great right now, but I have some. PM me your address.


----------

